# Flying with a mini: In Cabin or Cargo?



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm planning a 2 hour flight for Sprout and I, and I am torn in terms of putting him in the cabin or in cargo.

The dilemma is this, I could buy an in-cabin carrier for him and he should be able to lie down comfortably and move around comfortably in it, and I would have him with me the whole time OR

I could buy a hard case air carrier and put him in cargo, which would be larger and he would be able to stand upright and have a bit more mobility.

The airlines state that the animal must be able to stand up and turn around. While Sprout won't be able to stand up, he would be able to turn around. He's 12 inches but the carriers are all between 8 and 10 inches.

So my worry is that if I decide to take him in the cabin, that they turn me away because he cannot stand up fully in the carrier, and I lose my flight completely.

Any advice/experience?

Thanks!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

We travelled with Rusty, our mini poodle, several times, with both good and bad experiences. First, Rusty did travel several times in cargo with Westjet (only ever on direct flights) between Victoria and Calgary and did just fine. He also flew with us in the cabin with Westjet several times, and again did just fine. I preferred having him in the cabin with me, obviously! He wasn't able to stand up in the "in cabin" carrier, but he only weighed 9 lbs, and for the 1.5 hour flight he curled up in his little carrier and relaxed/slept. I took my shoes off and put them right by the carrier so he could smell that I was nearby, even if he wasn't on my lap. The "in cabin" rules only stated that the dog had to fit in the carrier and weight <20 pounds (including the soft sided crate). For Rusty, since he could curl up comfortably, I felt fine taking him with me. Show me a dog who can stand up and turn around under an airplane seat, anyway! I've seen many dogs in airplanes/airports who were only able to lay down/sit in their in-cabin carrier. The "stand up and turn around" requirement seems to be more for the cargo carriers.

My only super-negative experience was with Air Canada. I was planning on travelling with Rusty in the cabin with me, like I'd done with WestJet many times, but when I showed up at the airport the check-in attendant wouldn't let me on the plane with Rusty because he wasn't able to stand up inside his carrier. I was totally panicked when she said my options were to miss my flight or to leave Rusty at the counter (as if!!!). After much drama they eventually let me on the plane, but I cancelled my return flight with AC and rebooked with Westjet. Air Canada customer service did tell me on the phone (after the fact), that allowing me on the plane with my dog was at the attendant's discretion, but that she "probably" shouldn't have given me so much trouble.

So, based only on my personal experiences, for shorter flights (like your 2 hour flight) I'd really only travel with my dog on Westjet in Canada (either in cargo or in the cabin), and, if you're at all unsure, go to the airport with your in-cabin kennel and dog a few days in advance and have somebody officially "okay" you and your dog to travel in the cabin, if that's what you choose to do. Personally, I'd want a written letter accompanied by a business card making it clear that it's okay for me and my dog to be in the cabin.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do! I'm sure that either way Sprout will be fine and will be glad to get to go along.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you SO MUCH! I'm definitely going to go with Westjet, in either case. 

I sent them an email stating that he could not stand up completely in the carrier, but that he can turn around, and I'm hoping they respond to me that way. I don't want to phone and ask, I'd rather have it in writing.

Good idea to go into the airport, I think I'll do that as well, to be sure.

Thanks again, this was a really helpful response!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have never flown with a pet, but I'd like to add my 2 cents worth:
it it not temperature controlled in cargo and many airlines won't fly pets when it gets hot (although maybe Canada is not as hot as it is here).


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Lilly's Mom,

Thanks for the tip. Flying with pets in cargo seems to be OK in Canada and some parts of the US. I imagine, however, that they might have restrictions on certain mid-day flights. I'm flying early morning, so I expect it should be ok.

Thanks for your concern!


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

Has anyone flown overseas like Europe.. if it's a direct flight it can take 10 hours if it's a connecting flight it could take upto 15 hours... this must be extremely difficult for the animal...We are planning a trip to Greece next year and my wife is thinking of taking Bobbi with us..I am trying to talk her out of it... Summer temperatures in Greece can hit over 105 F... no place for a poodle thats acclimated to Canada..:afraid:


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Bobbi,

How long are you planning to be in Greece, and do you have close friends/family who could look after Bobbi if need be? These would factor into my decision to take Sprout on a long trip. Thankfully my parents live close by and he spends lots of time at their place, so I think I could leave him there... 

If you're only going for a week that would be quite a bit different than, say going for a month...


----------



## Bobbi (Apr 20, 2012)

lrkellly said:


> Hi Bobbi,
> 
> How long are you planning to be in Greece, and do you have close friends/family who could look after Bobbi if need be? These would factor into my decision to take Sprout on a long trip. Thankfully my parents live close by and he spends lots of time at their place, so I think I could leave him there...
> 
> If you're only going for a week that would be quite a bit different than, say going for a month...


Planning to be there for a month.The problem is the village we'll be staying might have a few strays here and there... we got friends with dogs there but I don't know what kinda of temperament their dogs have..


I hope we don't have to take Bobbi with us even though it's be hard to leave him behind.:afraid: 

We good two choices here... leave him with my sons MIL who already owns a poodle and she said she can have him or take him to one of those long term dog sitting places... I hope it we don't.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

lrkellly said:


> I could buy a hard case air carrier and put him in cargo, which would be larger and he would be able to stand upright and have a bit more mobility.


lrkellly, I may have one I can lend you. It would definitely be big enough however I am not sure if it is airline approved for cargo? The only difference that I see (in airline approved cargo carriers) is that they have a couple of holes drilled in the plastic near the wire door (drilled at top and bottom of the door) so they can fastened plastic zip ties from the wire door to the carrier itself.

The carrier is my landlords but, they don't use it anymore. They would never know it was missing!! LOL! Just kidding! I would ask them to borrow it. I also have dishes that attach to the door as I believe they are also required. I would recommend taking it to the airport first, just to be sure. If you're interested, PM me. Might be able to save you some money!




lrkellly said:


> I'm definitely going to go with Westjet, in either case.


When I got Bailey, she came in on Air Canada. Live animals are supposed to be last loaded and first unloaded. This was not the case with Air Canada. After about 20 minutes of waiting and them telling me there was no sign of an animal, I was getting very upset, stressed, P.O. etc. Finally, they brought out my new little puppy!! I would never fly Air Canada (unless absolutely necessary). If I did, my dog would be in-cabin.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Clicker said:


> lrkellly, I may have one I can lend you.
> 
> ... I also have dishes that attach to the door as I believe they are also required. I would recommend taking it to the airport first, just to be sure. If you're interested, PM me. Might be able to save you some money!
> 
> When I got Bailey, she came in on Air Canada. Live animals are supposed to be last loaded and first unloaded. This was not the case with Air Canada. After about 20 minutes of waiting and them telling me there was no sign of an animal, I was getting very upset, stressed, P.O. etc. Finally, they brought out my new little puppy!! I would never fly Air Canada (unless absolutely necessary). If I did, my dog would be in-cabin.


Hi Clicker,

Thanks for offering the crate! I actually just bought one yesterday and put it together this morning (he's going in cargo  ). 

I bought Sprout from a breeder in Ontario, and he was shipped Westjet, and it was also a horror story. They had a last minute gate change in Toronto, and apparently he was left at the original gate! He had to be flown in on the later flight, 5 hours later!!! It was awful.. however I've heard enough horror stories about Air Canada that I will take my chances with WestJet again. (Plus, flying out of PEI is way less complicated than flying out of Toronto...)

If you are in C-town I would love to meet Bailey and could meet up with you at a park some afternoon, just PM me . Sprout has never played with another mini-poodle!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

lrkellly ~ sent you a PM but don't know if it went through. Let me know.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Dogs have to be in cargo here, no choice to go in the cabin. It might depend on the airline. Cargo is fine if climate controlled, which most are. The noise factor might be something else. Ask about that.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Clicker: got your message and wrote you back.

Thanks Outwest


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I travel from CT to Florda about 4 times a year with Swizzle in the cabin so I am not sure that is correct outwest unless CA has different regulations. Of course a standard would not be allowed in the cabin because of size unless it is a service dog. Even my toy can't stand in his carrier so that stewardess sounded way out of line. The dog just lies down in his carrier. I got the tallest that would go under the seat, ten inches. I once had a stewardess give me a hard time and even fellow passengers stuck up for me. Most people never knw I have a dog as Swizzle is very quiet. Good luck with your trip.


----------

